# Little Tybee fishing and camping?



## Lick Skillet (Apr 21, 2012)

My friend and I are planning a fishing trip somewhere near Tybee at the end of June. We have heard a lot about Little Tybee and we were wondering if anyone on here has any experience. I am familiar with the area but its been quite a few years since I have fished any of that area. Any info would be appreciated. Also what about a boat ramp and place to leave the truck and trailer for a couple days. I have a 15 foot mirrocraft with a 25 merc on it. It is fairly deep so it should handle inshore fine.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh and we could pay for gas and bait if anyone around savannah wants to take us fishing and show us how its done!


----------



## baypat (Apr 21, 2012)

*Little tybee*

Check with the guys on Georgia coastal kayak fishing .com or coastal Outdoors. Com. Alley 3 is a good place to start.


----------



## creekrocket (Apr 21, 2012)

Bring your thermacell man. Put in at Lazaretto. That will be the closest place for you.


----------



## Mweathers (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't leave anything of value in your vehicle at Lazaretto, but it is a very nice ramp.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys! Anything else?


----------



## Bowhunter58 (Apr 23, 2012)

There is a landing at the south end of the island that you may want to check into. Little Tybee is directly across from it. The only problem is parking, there is none, you have to pay the meter. Also, last time I put in there the ramp is pretty much beach sand so a 4x4 is a must. Does anyone else know if this landing is still operable.


----------



## GLS (Apr 23, 2012)

If you are going camping for two days, I'd consider using the hoist at Tybee Marina which is on Lazaretto Creek.  The security and piece of mind of having your car parked on private property is worth the money for using the hoist.  Little Tybee access in a small boat can be tricky.  From the Back River at Tybee, I use Jack's Cut to access Little Tybee Creek and Slough.  These waters are on the back of the islands and are sheltered water.  Another way in is through the Mosquito Ditch.  These require local knowledge but can be figured out through google earth and a little help.  These are tide dependent waterways and best traveled on a rising tide, at least half tide or better.  Access from the front is possible depending on wave conditions and wind.  The Little Tybee chain is the most beautiful spot on the Ga. Coast.  So near civilization, but once out of sight of Tybee, it is pristine.  During neap tides in the summer, the water is green to the sand.  There is more beach on Little Tybee than Tybee.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you pinpoint on Google earth where these points of access are?


----------



## GLS (Apr 24, 2012)

This will put you in the middle of the smallest of the creeks into the two cuts.  Track from there to get the route in and out.  I couldn't find the degrees symbol to type in the normal format.
Mosquito Ditch:
31 degrees 59'03.12" N; 80 degrees 53'34.67"W

Jack's Cut:
31 degrees 59' 00.44N; 80 degrees 50' 12.52" W.

Pay attention to tides.  You have been warned.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Apr 24, 2012)

10 4 thank you


----------



## GLS (Apr 25, 2012)

The Crab Shack has a small marina with a hoist on Chimney Creek.  It's a little closer to Jack's Cut.


----------

